

Response: Open Web Alliance Lobbies to Intercept Your Traffic - JoachimS
http://etherealmind.com/response-open-web-alliance-lobbies-intercept-traffic/

======
peterwaller
"Open Web Alliance". Sounds like a good thing, doesn't it? Open is great! Oh,
wait, they want it to be open so that they can read all of your traffic. Wat.

~~~
jcbrand
There's a long history of abusing words or phrases with positive connotations
in order to achieve something else (often the exact opposite).

It's basically Newspeak from Orwell's 1984.

One of the more recent ones is the "Internet Freedom Act" being proposed by
Republicans and which aims to end Net Neutrality.

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/republicans-
internet...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/republicans-internet-
freedom-act-would-wipe-out-net-neutrality/)

~~~
whoisthemachine
Republicans have (at least in the last few decades) been the best at this
practice. PATRIOT act is probably the most notorious example.

~~~
21echoes
And the recent "Internet Freedom Act"
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/republicans-
internet...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/republicans-internet-
freedom-act-would-wipe-out-net-neutrality/) with this choice quote from its
author: "Once the federal government establishes a foothold into managing how
Internet service providers run their networks they will essentially be
deciding which content goes first, second, third, or not at all"

------
igl
I wish there was a website illustrating the political compass of companies.
Showing their affiliate network, money flows, endorsements/statements, tax-
haven parent companies and ivory collections of elephant hunting CEOs. Call me
reactionary.

~~~
pjc50
People occasionally build things like
[https://opencorporates.com/](https://opencorporates.com/) , but generally
you're talking about maintaining a lot of information whose maintainers need
to be paid somehow.

~~~
igl
Yeah i can see that it is a lot of work. I could be reduced to influential
companies that are listed in the stockmarket or are somehow else classified as
influential. Food-watch for apps and devices... I am just winging it now. Time
to do some googling.

------
xrstf
> "The HTTP2 protocol is more efficient when running over a encrypted
> connection"

Can someone explain this to me? How does the encryption make the procotol more
efficient?

~~~
dragonwriter
I think this is just an inaccurate statement. I think it is true that the
performance gains of HTTP/2.0 relative to HTTP/1.1 are greater when both are
running over encrypted connections rather than both running over unencrypted
connections, but I don't think that HTTP/2.0 over encrypted connections is
more efficient (using any normal understanding of that term) than HTTP/2.0
over an unencrypted connection.

~~~
xrstf
That was also my impression. Thanks.

------
rbc
I recently switched a forum that I run completely to HTTPS when my users
started complaining. Broken proxies at their ISP were breaking the forum for
them. Who knows what other kinds of meddling is going on...

------
CyberDildonics
Always on asymmetric encrypted IP could solve all these interception issues.

